# Finding everything registered under your email address?



## Sandstone-Shadow (Aug 24, 2010)

You know how when you join a forum or something, you register with your email address? I'm curious as to if there is a way to generate a list of some sort with everything you've registered for with your email address, like old forums that you forgot about, etc.

I don't know if there's a way to do this, but I figured I might as well ask. I have a Gmail email address if it makes any difference.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Aug 27, 2010)

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> You know how when you join a forum or something, you register with your email address? I'm curious as to if there is a way to generate a list of some sort with everything you've registered for with your email address, like old forums that you forgot about, etc.
> 
> I don't know if there's a way to do this, but I figured I might as well ask. I have a Gmail email address if it makes any difference.


Don't think so. I think that would violate the privacy laws in the T&C of most e-mail providers.


----------



## Negrek (Aug 28, 2010)

No, there's no way to find out everywhere that you've used an e-mail address; it's not kosher for sites to publicize your e-mail unless you explicitly tell them to. You can find out if it's been leaked somewhere, though, by Googling it and seeing what, if anything, comes up.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 28, 2010)

you can find everything that's sent you an email you haven't deleted, too, but?


----------

